# Ky - Ky 2007 3500 4x4 crew cab Dually LT



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

Selling my 2007 Silverado 3500 crew cab Dually LT 4x4 97,000 miles , leather, B&W gooseneck ball, aux fuel tool box combo
Stock Duramax engine


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ll start the bidding at $100


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@JMHConstruction ?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the bidding at $100


$200


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

@farmboy555, I would suggest you list a price you are looking to get for this item


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its an OBS. Does it have the DPF?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its an OBS. Does it have the DPF?


Negative. It is an 07 LBZ. No DPF

07.5 LMM was the first DPF for GM


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Because I know everyone is going through tough times right now with Corona...I'm willing to beat my previous offer, and up it to $500


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$525 and a case of Lymes


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

599 and a case of Crickets&Leeches


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Geez, way to haggle. You guys don't even wait for him to counter before upping.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Geez, way to haggle. You guys don't even wait for him to counter before upping.


I will go $1000.00, and a six pack of Charmin.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OK, I get it now, this is how an online auction works .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> OK, I get it now, this is how an online auction works .


Sniping will _not_ help you here


----------

